# ERROR 30 CODE ON CANON EOS 1DMK3



## Stephen Parkin (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi gang im a new member .                                                                                                                            I have a intermittent err 30 code which comes up it can work fine one day then i get the code?    Is there a quick fix OR does it need repair if so any idea of cost many thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello and welcome.....Sorry I cannot help with your fault......


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 30, 2018)

EOS Error codes and messages - Canon Professional Network


----------

